# WTB: SILVER Daiwa Saltist 20H



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Looking for a silver only, Daiwa Saltist 20H. Let me know what you have, thanks!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Check your PMs Adam... Just turned you on to one..


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Thanks 2na!

Please close this thread.


----------

